# zoats



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

any one know the old zoat rules im trying to make a fandex called guns for hire


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

You best bet is going to be to track down an old codex on eBay.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent.


----------

